# A revisit for the bored.



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 21, 2005)

After Mitica's post
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30491
I thought that we might be able to use the principle to have a bit of fun.
Using his 'value' table

A=1
B=2
C=3
D=4
E=5
F=6
G=7
H=8
I=9
J=10
K=11
L=12
M=13
N=14
O=15
P=16
Q=17
R=18
S=19
T=20
U=21
V=22
W=23
X=24
Y=25
Z=26

take each letter of your Board name and assign it the appropriate numerical value.
Add the numbers up to give your name a total value.
The bigger the value, the more important you are in the TPF hierachy.

Some to start:
Chase = 3+8+1+19+5 = 36
Core = 41
Mitica = 55
Terri = 70
JonMikal = 85
Mentos = 86
and so on...

You get the idea.

(Anyone want to work out what you get for Hertz van Rental?
Nothing to do with the idea  :mrgreen: )


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks for sparing me the task of thinking.


----------



## Alison (Sep 21, 2005)

147 :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 21, 2005)

106 :mrgreen:


----------



## Unimaxium (Sep 21, 2005)

Hertz -- I think you are 184

I am 125


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 21, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Hertz -- I think you are 184


I'll confirm that... he's 184


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 21, 2005)

155! 

(or 167 so I'm told!  :lmao: )


----------



## Artemis (Sep 21, 2005)

85


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 21, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> 147 :mrgreen:



That's funny... Me too!!!  :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh sure, have your fun with us <100 people. :x 

Chase might take issue with this, however.


----------



## doenoe (Sep 21, 2005)

OH MY GOD..................58??!!!??
you cant be serious. 
Wait ill use Daniel, since thats my given name. So that makes....uhm 45. And Daan surely doesnt help..........20. Man, this sucks


----------



## Corry (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey...where does the _17 fit into my score? Huh? I see you left that out!  I think _ should equal 42, 1 should equal 63 and 7 should equal 931


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well 
darin = 46
46 + 3 + 2 + 0 + 0 = 51

Or darin =46
46 + 3200 = 3246


----------



## darin3200 (Sep 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey...where does the _17 fit into my score? Huh? I see you left that out!  I think _ should equal 42, 1 should equal 63 and 7 should equal 931


Cheater


----------



## Artemis (Sep 21, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hey...where does the _17 fit into my score? Huh? I see you left that out! I think _ should equal 42, 1 should equal 63 and 7 should equal 931



Second...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 21, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Oh sure, have your fun with us <100 people. :x
> 
> Chase might take issue with this, however.


Rating only a 36 I don't think we need be too concerned. I think he's at the bottom of the heap  :lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 21, 2005)

I outrank chase? Chase...hand the forum over to me, thats an order!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 21, 2005)

53, not that important, but more important than Chase :mrgreen:


----------



## Meysha (Sep 21, 2005)

m - 13
e - 5
y - 25
s - 19
h - 8
a - 1

Awww I'm only 71 and I thought I'd be up playing with the big boys coz I've got a 'y' in mine. :-(


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 21, 2005)

2734623642 I borrowed Littleman's calculator :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 21, 2005)

e-5
r-18
o-15
m-13
a-1
l-12
l-12
a-1
g-7
a-1
d-4
n-14
a-1
m-13
a-1

All that for a freaking 117?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd stick to Littlemans calculator if I was you!:lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 22, 2005)

Doenoe, Vicky, Artemis, Terri, don't fret.

We're all in GREAT company.
I get 59.
So there... 

:greenpbl: to all the <100's!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Sep 22, 2005)

160. wooo. I am so very important.


----------



## LizM (Sep 22, 2005)

61
Ugh!  One time having a short board name isn't a good thing!


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2005)

Only 111, but still more than some 

I should add some numbers to my name!


----------



## alexecho (Sep 22, 2005)

73. I'm sure the <100's are better than those big, ugly numbers


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 22, 2005)

and I'm only 86.. Hertz already counted me


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 22, 2005)

hey... but 86...I mean 1986 is the year when I was born.... !!!!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 22, 2005)

danalec99 - 57


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 22, 2005)

:smileys::smileys::smileys:
_Have_ you ever felt hyper?


----------



## bace (Sep 22, 2005)

10

I don't like this scale.


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 22, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> 10
> 
> I don't like this scale.



:lmao: BUAHHAHAHA! :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 22, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> 10
> 
> I don't like this scale.


 
funny how accurate it is though!


----------



## bace (Sep 22, 2005)

hey now. It's all relative.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 22, 2005)

Why, yes, it's a precise scale! I am 55!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> 10
> 
> I don't like this scale.


Do you think I didn't consider your count when I proposed this? I was going to list it but I thought it would be more fun to let you discover it for yourself. You took your time  :lmao: 
That's Hertz van Rental. Spelt: T-O-T-A-L-B-A-S-T-A-R-D
(I wonder what that scores....)


----------



## bace (Sep 22, 2005)

Awe, it's cute that you guys consider me on a regular basis.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

Actually, it wasn't done on purpose - or at least not to you. I figured that Chase would have the lowest - it struck me later that you might be beneath him (!) - it's just one of those delicious little ironies of life 

And it's good to be regular.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Actually, it wasn't done on purpose - or at least not to you. I figured that Chase would have the lowest - it struck me later that you might be beneath him (!) - it's just one of those delicious little ironies of life
> 
> And it's good to be regular.



 :lmao: Hertz I have a hold new respect for you, this time I need this emoticon -> :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :hail:  :lmao:


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 22, 2005)

109 here...


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Do you think I didn't consider your count when I proposed this? I was going to list it but I thought it would be more fun to let you discover it for yourself. You took your time :lmao:
> That's Hertz van Rental. Spelt: T-O-T-A-L-B-A-S-T-A-R-D
> (I wonder what that scores....)


 
And you seemed such a nice guy! :lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 22, 2005)

Seemed being the key word here...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> And you seemed such a nice guy! :lmao:


I do that act to lull people into a false sense of security  :twisted:


----------



## Traci (Sep 22, 2005)

I got a 51...so I guess I'm in the under 100 gang!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 22, 2005)

welcome aboard


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 22, 2005)

Shouldn't all you sub-100's be cleaning the toilets or something?


----------



## errant_star (Sep 22, 2005)

yep ... 134 here


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 22, 2005)

Why am I not Admin or Moderator or something with 167???


----------



## craig (Sep 22, 2005)

There is a TPF hierarchy? Where?


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2005)

craig said:
			
		

> There is a TPF hierarchy? Where?


 psssst! Only in Hertz's mind....but please, let the man play his little game. :thumbup: He's having fun!


----------



## lazarus219 (Sep 22, 2005)

My turn 
45+12+1+26+1+18+21+19

* 143 *


----------



## craig (Sep 22, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> psssst! Only in Hertz's mind....but please, let the man play his little game. :thumbup: He's having fun!



We are all having fun!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 23, 2005)

Terri is only saying that because she's down near the bottom. It's just sour grapes but then she does like her whine


----------



## ThatCameraThingy (Sep 23, 2005)

hey can you believ i'm still around.  some times!!

173 !!!

seems it does pay to have a long screen name.

Greetings to all. Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 23, 2005)

<-- 112

More than I thought, and i'm brand new!  I wish I could work my way up the corporate ladder that quick!


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Terri is only saying that because she's down near the bottom. It's just sour grapes but then she does like her whine


 Cooled to 68 degrees and it's perfection - damn straight. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Cooled to 68 degrees and it's perfection - damn straight. :mrgreen:


Glad you are happy, Terri. I always like to give a dog a Beaune  :mrgreen:


----------



## Scurra (Sep 24, 2005)

A measly 80 for me... ah well.


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Glad you are happy, Terri. I always like to give a dog a Beaune :mrgreen:


 It's wonderful, as well, to see you playing so nicely and proving my point. Have fun with the rest of the kids, and remember - no biting!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Sep 24, 2005)

Actually, I think I've just proved mine. I'll pause here to listen...


----------



## mygrain (Sep 24, 2005)

Did someone pop a fluffy?


----------

